# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Roe V Wade

## CloudMaker

They overturned Roe V Wade in the US? WTF!! That?s been a thing since the 70s!! I remember when it was instituted. 

Crazy this happened during a democrat government. 

For those in Europe this was the ruling that provided the right to an abortion.

----------


## Ironman

It just pushed it back to the States to decide.   Not all 50 states allowed abortion before the decision was made.

----------


## Otherside

What worries me, is that whilst those in banned states who want an abortion will likely either travel to legal states (such as California or Colarado)  or will head abroad. 

But that those who want the baby, but for whatever reason it all goes wrong, the pregnancy is no longer viable and it's at the point where you either terminate, or kill both mother and baby - will struggle at a time when it needs to be done quickly, because the doctors are afraid of being prosecuted. 

Is what we see happening in Europe in the countries where it is illegal (or was.) Those in illegal countries travel to legal countries for it. 

Ireland had a case a few years back, women who wanted the kid. Miscarried, but not completely. Irish constitution forbade abortion, so she died from sepsis.

Two such situations in Poland. One with a women with twins. Both twins ended up dying, but a week apart. Died from sepsis after carrying a dead foetus for a week. Similar circumstances for the second women. 

More recently, American tourist celebrating her pregnancy with a holiday in Malta, country where it is illegal. Placenta ruptured. Was told in Malta, there is zero chance of the foetus surviving but can't do anything. Thankfully was able to get an airlift to Spain.

Lot of these cases, would have been legal in those countries, but, was the fesr of imprisonment that prevented it - so I seriously hope we are not going to see horror stories like that coming out of the US.

----------


## Ironman

> What worries me, is that whilst those in banned states who want an abortion will likely either travel to legal states (such as California or Colarado)  or will head abroad. 
> 
> But that those who want the baby, but for whatever reason it all goes wrong, the pregnancy is no longer viable and it's at the point where you either terminate, or kill both mother and baby - will struggle at a time when it needs to be done quickly, because the doctors are afraid of being prosecuted. 
> 
> Is what we see happening in Europe in the countries where it is illegal (or was.) Those in illegal countries travel to legal countries for it. 
> 
> Ireland had a case a few years back, women who wanted the kid. Miscarried, but not completely. Irish constitution forbade abortion, so she died from sepsis.
> 
> Two such situations in Poland. One with a women with twins. Both twins ended up dying, but a week apart. Died from sepsis after carrying a dead foetus for a week. Similar circumstances for the second women. 
> ...



There is going to be a lot of consideration put into this issue among the States.  If it had not been put up to the Supreme Court, a lot of this would ahve already been worked out.

I can see a case where if there is a severe issue with the pregnancy in a banned state.  They could treat it like a bank wire transaction - get multiple viewpoints and clear reasoning, under penalty of perjury, as to what has happened.  That would exonerate a doctor, but the mother would have to work this out - like a living will, too.

The issue with the US is that people don't understand our Government system anymore - they are freaking out as if it has been banned in all 50 states, like a privilege has been taken away - and most would never use it.  That's really a longshot - and it would now be left up to the voters in each state anyway.  

On the flip side, I would like to know if any lady out there would have 12 abortions.  I'd like to have her head examined.

----------

